# Win a Marineland Canister Filter



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.marinelandc-series.com/


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Trena. I filled it out, and it didn't take long.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's very kind of you to share this with us If it turns out the lucky winner is one of us at APC, definitely do a post to let us know how this canister filter fares!


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Trena, I filled it out too. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I filled it out to. I have never had a canister filter so i really hope i win.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

In.









Did I win yet?


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

*taps foot impatiently*

Did I win yet?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I WON! I WON! I WON! j/k.
I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I'm entering a little late but what the hey...right?


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Did anyone win yet?


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, when is that over?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

From the "Official Rules"


> blah, blah, blah...Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited or restricted by law. Sweepstakes begins at 12:00:01 AM Central Time ("CT"), March 1, 2007 and ends at 11:59:59 PM CT, *June 30, 2007* ("Sweepstakes Period").


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Winners supposed to be posted at www.marinelandc-series.com but it still comes up as the entry form.


----------



## foom (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Trena. Looks like it's too late to enter. LOL


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I emailed them again about not having posted the winners yet.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.marineland.com/about_us/about_contact.asp

Go here, pick an email address and remind 'em it's AUGUST already. I've done it to the info addy, but they're ignoring me. Strength in numbers and all that.

I think their webmaster may have taken a hike as the contest form is still up.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

the chances are there isnt a winner :-(


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

There was a winner see here-

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/50151-i-won.html

Lucky son of a gun.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow - I finally heard from someone there...



> Hello,
> When the new website is done.
> Regards,
> Robert Huber
> ...


I feel much better now out:
(keep on 'em)


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, they're redoing their website, so at least they took the entry form down. No mention of winners to be found.

Have any of you heard anything?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've heard nothing


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Is there a winners list yet?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I sent another inquiry today.


----------

